# Friendless in college :(



## fearlessdreamer (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi!

I'm a freshman who lives on campus and I'll be heading back to college in a week. I'm having major anxiety and panic attacks about going back to school. I really don't have any friends there. I just switched roommates because my old roommate liked my "friend" better than me. It wasnt a good fit for me anyways because she always used to make fun of me b/c I have no friends. I know my new roommate from HS but we dont hang out much cuz were really different. I just feel so lonely all the time. I eat by myself and sit in my room and watch TV when I get back from classes. I landed the lead role in a play in my local theater company so hopefully I'll make friends there, even though they're all 25 or older. I told my mom I want to transfer but I'm already locked in for the semester. Plus I hate my major. I really wanna be a theater major but my mom wont let me. Please help. I'm so scared about going back. I just wanna stay home


----------



## Abenthy (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel for you. I've gone years without any friends in college, and I've had a number of house mates I didn't like. What's your current major? Why not double major?


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you tell your mom about how you feel? I studied Medicine when I was 18 and had to live by myself and it simply didn't work. After a couple of months of torture I just broke and went to a severe depression that took me 1.5 years to overcome. 

Please take care of yourself, if you feel like this is too much, don't try to keep on going because you'll probably end up like a mental wreck. However, if you make the choice and do something you really like, you probably go to school with a better feeling and that'll make it easier to make friends. Take care!


----------



## NightRunner (Jan 4, 2013)

I know how you feel with the friend thing. There isn't really anyone at my school who I think of as a friend right now. The transition to college has been tough for me. When you aren't social to begin with, it makes it a lot harder. 

Have you talked to someone at your school about what you're going through (a counselor)? It is a great resource to use when you're having things like this going on in your life. Like NME said, make sure to take care of yourself. Don't be afraid to tell your mom how you are feeling if it becomes too much to handle. It's better to take care of it earlier than waiting.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm friendless too. Makes me wonder why, but gratz on your lead role!


----------



## fearlessdreamer (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am back in school and am doing worse than before. I am giving it another week and if I don't feel somewhat better then I'm probably going to drop out. I just feel like if I stay here any longer I might do something that I'd regret and I'd really rather not go to the hospital. TBH, I've been living off of tranqilizers since I got here and I've only been here for 3 days.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember those days well. Just think you're there to learn but if you're being forced to go to college.. that really sucks, I feel for you.


----------



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I just got back from winter break and I hate it already. I'm a freshman too and it's been really hard for me to make friends. I actually tried really hard in the beginning of 1st semester but I just gave up after a while :/


----------



## Eudirya (Jan 7, 2013)

Me too. I live alone and have zero friends, no one to speak to, I don't exist. It's breaking me.


----------



## sudo nym (Jan 17, 2013)

You got to do what you got to do. Go with your heart. It seems to me like you like theater and if you got the lead role at a local play, you probably got something going for you especially if you're pretty young. Seriously, the world needs more artists/creative persons who actually follow through with their passions. College isn't for everyone but if you want to do a theater major, do it. As for being friendless, i've been like that for about 3.5 years. Well, not exactly friendless; I have a couple or so but they were hard to find. People like you are out there, you just gotta look a little. Besides, most people in college seem to be quite superficial and judgmental but that's their problem. Maybe you should try joining a drama club or something? Just a thought.


----------



## zach87 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was in college for 4+ years and never made a single friend.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Year 2 and no friends. The friends I made freshman year have come and gone. I just want to get my degree and get the hell out of here..My grades are good too so thats all what matters I guess *sigh*..


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in my final year of university, and I would say I've only met 1 person I could call a friend. It might be hard depending on your major. I majored in business which required quite a bit of group work and presentations (which totally sucked, so glad its over!). The only time I ever really talked to people was when I was placed in a group with them and there was a task to accomplish so it was alot easier to connect.

I know this might be unrealistic, but if theatre is really your passion you should go ahead and pursue it. At the end of the day its your life and your education, not your mothers. You dont want to spend all that time and money and regret it later.
Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## adambould (Dec 30, 2012)

I know what you're going through as my first year of uni was torture, in that as the most quiet person on my campus I was put into the party block. My nights were filled with staying in my room all day and sneaking out in the evenings to buy food when I was sure that no one would see me. I can still remember what it felt like to stand behind my door and hope no one would be in the hallway that I would have to interact with. When people finally realised who I was it then turned into bullying, i.e. trying to kick my door down at four in the morning when they were all drunk, which did nothing to prevent my panic attacks.
Sometimes you have to just let go and decide to do something for yourself, even if it seems like the hardest thing in the world. If you tell yourself you can change it, then you might feel better about your situation.
And I wouldn't worry so much about being friendless, you can make friends without even realising it like I did. Most of the drama (UK for theatre  ) people I came to know in my last year were very timid until they stepped onto a stage, you might not be so different if it's what you really want


----------

